# Danio swimming up and down side of tank?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

This morning one of the Danios was swimming up and down up and down really fast
on the side of his tank. The other was acting normal. 
I know the ammonia has been .5 for 3-4 days, even when I do 50% changes daily.
I've never seen him act like that...I did my change, fed them, and a few hours later
he's acting calm again. 

Also....When I do water changes...I scoop old water out w/ a glass cup.
Then I put warm tap water in a 8 quart Pyrex measuring cup, and mix in
either AmQuel + or Kent Marine Ammonia Tap Water Neutralizer. 
Should I wait a few minutes to add the new water? How long do the chemicals take to work their magic?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

cballas said:


> This morning one of the Danios was swimming up and down up and down really fast
> on the side of his tank. The other was acting normal.
> I know the ammonia has been .5 for 3-4 days, even when I do 50% changes daily.
> I've never seen him act like that...I did my change, fed them, and a few hours later
> ...


Went back through your previous posts and am confused. Are the two danios in 3 gallon tank or ten gallon tank?
I would place them in ten gal tank and feed the two danios once every other day a tiny amount of food , about four or five flakes crushed up. 
Would change two gallons from the ten gallon tank once every two days until the tank has cycled.
Two danios in a ten gallon tank with small feedings as described,should not represent too large a bioload that would create toxic levels of ammonia.
Would use only the AMQUEL+ for water changes and would take comfort that the product works immediately. Would perform water changes AFTER fish are fed as opposed to before the fish are fed.
Would monitor the water with my test kit to allow me to know where in the cycling process my tank is at. Would not remove ,or clean the filter for the next month. If fish aren't overfed,,then the filter material will stay relatively clean with the exception of bacteria(good kind ) that will develop there .


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all that info  

Yes, the 2 Danios were in the 3G, I moved them just now to the 10G.

I now have 6 new live plants (from 2-6 inches tall) in 10G, and moved to it a bit of the 3G gravel, a fake plant, and stone decoration.
Before I moved them to it I tested the water & it said .5 ammonia, did a 2 gallon water change w/
AmQuel+. Glad it works instantly 
They are playing in the stronger filter's bubbles & nipping at the plants. 
A bunch of snails of various sizes/colors hitched a ride if that makes any difference? 
I think my Ammonia Detector Stick On is faulty...I have another in the 3G that is accurate,
but the 10G one hasn't changed at all.


----------

